# The Black Keys - Montreal



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Who will be at the show on 07-11-2011 at the Bell Center?

I'm so excited to be there! Will do a review after the show!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll be seeing them in edmonton...pretty excited


----------

